# You vs. Your dad in his prime



## Kuya (Mar 6, 2011)

You know your dad better than we do. You've seen the photo's and have heard the stories.

Can you as you are now, defeat your dad in a fully bloodlusted 1v1 street fight?

Details and explanations on ur dad's background in his prime will be fun reads 

_(if you don't know your father or have one, feel free to replace him with a favorite grandpa or a favorite uncle)_


----------



## willyvereb (Mar 6, 2011)

LoL, defeating a bloodlusted average human male in HtH fight is already a pain for anyone not really strong or expert in some form of fighting style.

And you put everyone up against the person they probably admired in the past...WITHOUT bloodlust?


----------



## Hunter (Mar 6, 2011)

My dad is 1'st dan in Judo. Fought and won 1'st place in his country every time he joined a tournament in his prime. He also joined the military and did his time in the military. He also worked as a security guard for guarding bank trucks and other business'. I only know Karate, Taekwondo, and little Judo. I get horribly stomped.
My speed might save me, for a while.

I'd kick his ass a few years later tho.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 6, 2011)

From hearsay my father was insanely strong even at 37 years old. Back when I was younger I used to get in lots of trouble, got punished, he kicked my ass. Even now he's probably still stronger than me ( I used to lift weights but don't anymore for some reason). There are other stories too.

However, I free run nowadays and that would probably make me more agile than him and depending on the environment I could use it to my advantage . 

I also have a rather high pain tolerance, when I was 14 I broke my leg, tibia and fibula. The pain didn't bother me (I wasn't screaming in pain I was just like "Fuck, broke my leg no holiday to Greece for me, be out of action for a while"), hell I tried walking on it got quite far till I collapsed too. But recalling that story makes me feel uncomfortable so I'll shut up now.

I'd say it would be rather close


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 6, 2011)

My father was alot more vicious and athletic than me. 

But I probably have the size advantage.

If bloodlust is involved, I could come out on top because of my chin.

Still 8/10 my dad wins.


----------



## Rene (Mar 6, 2011)

My dad was in the military and worked construction for most of his life.

Pretty sure he's gonna stomp me.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2011)

My dad was the Beyonder.  Before he was retconned he was said to be unstoppable. As I am now I'd have no problem defeating him now or back then. Due to some shady deal I made with Stan Lee I am now TOAA.


----------



## supersubway (Mar 6, 2011)

my dad is 54 years ool  a now retired cop and a retired infantryman out of the army. he outweighs me by about 40 to 50 pounds and is in incrediable shape

i am in the military and in pretty good shape but my dad stopms if bloodlusted


----------



## Ulti (Mar 6, 2011)

Kurou, I am your father.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh man, my dad stomps me pretty hard.

My dad in his prime was a Army Sharpshooter stationed within an engineering corp in Vietnam. He had 20/20 vision his entire life. He worked out daily with cardio training for more than hour every morning and he did strength training 3 days a week. At 45 his arms were nearly as thick as my legs. I'm pretty confident that if weren't for his ten year battle with Cancer that he ultimately lost, that even if he were alive today, at the age of 60, I would still have a lot of difficulty beating him today at 25.

Yep, when it comes to fighting Prime dad is pretty much superior to me in every way. I have a Black Belt in Tae Kwon Do. Above average strength. About an inch on height. My physical stamina is better than almost everyone I've ever met accept for one friend of mine who is Professional Wrestler (he's able to put on some long matches with crazy spots). I'm pretty certain that my Dad's stamina was better than mine though in his prime. My Corrected vision is 20/20, my uncorrected vision is 20/200, and I have a 20% hearing loss in my left ear.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2011)

Ultimecia said:


> Kurou, I am your father.



How does it feel to know I have surpassed you? 


Dante>>>>Jedah


----------



## Ulti (Mar 6, 2011)

I am Sparda.

Also, don't you dare say Dante>>>>>Jedah


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2011)

It's canon


----------



## Mio (Mar 6, 2011)

Everyone has Rambo as a father it seems


----------



## MSAL (Mar 6, 2011)

My dad was an amateur boxer in his younger days and apparently his reflexes were off the charts, as was his speed.

I train with him now every  so often and even now at his advanced age he is still a handful, and i study 4 different types of martial arts (teach one) 

Back then he would stomp me i think, now i would stomp him


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2011)

Mio said:


> Everyone has Rambo as a father it seems



Must not have been paying attention 



Ultimecia said:


> Kurou, I am your father.


----------



## Lishenron (Mar 6, 2011)

In my dads prime, he was not only in the military, but he was a good amateur boxer as well.

I get ROF stomped. Hell , now he has 40 lbs over me, and can still stomp me despite not boxing anymore.


----------



## Shiorin (Mar 6, 2011)

How is everyone's dad some kind of action hero? My dad is a highly accomplished... academic. Near-sighted, somewhat lanky, big ego. Yeah, I could probably beat him physically.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 6, 2011)

Even right now at 50 years old my dad could kick my ass... in his prime he was in the army, and would still murder me.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 6, 2011)

My dad is both taller than me and outweighs me by a good margin. It's only due to his age that I might have a chance now. Less than ten years ago I'd still get stomped. In his prime I'd get stomped harder.


----------



## Xaosin (Mar 6, 2011)

My asshole for a step-dad is either always high or always intoxicated, and pretty fat in his own right. I don't think I've ever seen him go to the gym or workout, whereas I've taken care of myself and stayed fit adequately far longer than he's had time to save grace. I break his face over my laptop.

Don't know about him in his prime, it was probably him in his teen years,younger than I am now.If anything about his current self is an indication, he was probably a wimp among chumps. In which I crotch-kick him and break his face over my laptop.


----------



## Akatora (Mar 6, 2011)

Hmm... tough

I think if we both ewre bloodlusted I might stand more of a chance

but as it is now he'd have a heigh advantage of 10-15 cm have a weight advantage of 10-20 Kg and admittingly more physical strength than I got

However I very likely got the better endurance and whatever 1 year of Wing tsun and jio jitsu might add


he however Has done stuff in his youth that I never would have the guts to...(well if items are not to be used then that won't change anything then)


I suppose i'd say 60/40 in my dads favor



Anyway his boyish Pranks/stupidities to come to mind:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 lighting a fire indoors 2 times in a pot (he was freezing so what do you give him  )

setting fire to a benzin trail on the road lighting fire to the wheels of a Bicykle passing by

Driving a scooter with his best friend at some closed factory and shooting at any animal they came to pass 

Blowing holes in the washes at physics 


and granted he didn't do this one but was under susipcioun for throwing a firecracker into the teachers room ^^'


----------



## Gunners (Mar 6, 2011)

My dad would still KO me in a fight. In 4 years time I should hit my physical prime, if I continue working out, start boxing again I think it would be about even.


----------



## enzymeii (Mar 6, 2011)

It'd be pretty close for me.  Me and my dad have pretty much the same height and build, so if its both the 24 year old versions of us, I think he might have been slightly more active than me, except I'll have a stamina advantage from living in Colorado, and a skill advantage from Tai Kwondo and Tai Chi.  Probably me with difficulty.

We're both academics


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2011)

Shiorin said:


> How is everyone's dad some kind of action hero?



How does being in the army make you an action hero? at most all you got was some basic combat training. It's not like they were soloing entire armies themselves.


They can't all be me.


----------



## Rene (Mar 6, 2011)

Mio said:


> Everyone has Rambo as a father it seems


Military service was mandatory in a lot of countries in the past.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 6, 2011)

I can fight him and land a few good hits now, but that's only due to being faster.

In his prime?  He could apparently bench twice his own weight (well, he was only 140 pounds), run 10 miles in 53 minutes and was a relatively accomplished amateur martial artist.

I'm just a gymnast with a high pain tolerance and above average strength for my size.  I might be a bit faster, but I'll tire out far before he does.  

He kicks my ass.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 6, 2011)

edipus complex thread much?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> edipus complex thread much?



Don't bring freudian bull shit into this >.>


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> edipus complex thread much?



Wonders what this thread has to do with the Oedipus complex.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Mar 6, 2011)

killing your father to get your mother? this isn't about killing the dad i hope
well, i'm about 5 inches taller than my dad, but he's pretty stout and i'm no ultimate fighter.
He kicks mah ass.


----------



## Genyosai (Mar 6, 2011)

My dad was a lumberjack, so I humbly accept that he could beat me, even if I think I'm better at fighting.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 6, 2011)

My dad in his prime? He jabs his thumb in my eye and kicks me in the balls. He doesn't fight fair at all. 

Currently I may be able to take him though. I have put him in a headlock before.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 6, 2011)

My dad was in the military (air force) and could bench 250-300lb's when he was 16-18, and was a decent foot ball player in highschool. I get my ass royally kicked.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 6, 2011)

My dad was in the military (Navy IIRC based on his pictures) back in the day. Not to mention he took up kickboxing many years ago. Doesn't help that he's a martial arts buff. There's also the fact that he was (probably still is) pretty much the handyman. So he'd kick the shit out of me.


----------



## Pacifista (Mar 6, 2011)

Bahaha. My father was in the Military and even got an award for being so physically fit. He also used to run track and did extremely well in it. Heck, even now he can run down people my age and hold them. 

What is this I don't even.


----------



## Stermor (Mar 6, 2011)

well based on our martial arts training i win more times then not... i'm faster and better at quick thinking/improsiving them him... 

only problem is that while i'm quite big at 1.96 meters and weigh about 90kg.. my father is 2.09 and weighs 125kg. 

so my father in his prime when he was still a atleet he should be faster.. 

and i guess it will be a toss up. my little brother would beat him though. he is as skilled and fast as me but he is 2.04 and 100+ kg..

yes my entire family is large and sportive (other then my sister since you can't really call horse back riding an intence workout)

quite funny when we went on vacation a few years ago to thailand my family was walking through the a neighbourhood our guide started laughing suddenly.. so we asked why.. a group of little thai girls were running infront of us shouting about a family of gaints comming to eat them


----------



## Genyosai (Mar 6, 2011)

Seriously, I can't help feeling irrational amounts of anger for people who strike their parents.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 6, 2011)

Me - 23 years old
6'0'' 175 lbs - Bench 225 lbs
16 years experience soccer
8 years basketball
4 years track (long distance, jumps, pole vault, hurdles)
7 years Cross Country
1 year Baseball
2 years Tae-Kwon Do (when I was 12)
I am 3-0 in 1v1 street fights

vs.

Him - 25 years old
5'9 165 lbs - Bench 300
4 Years as a U.S. Marine
10 years experience soccer
4 years experience wrestling
15 years track and field


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah I can probably beat my father in his prime.


----------



## Bender (Mar 6, 2011)

My dad is taller then me and If I recall correctly he's pretty much as strong as I was back when he was in college. All in all, I think I take the fight due to going for the eye gouging strike during the first exchange of blows.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 6, 2011)

If you tried gouging someone's eye in a fight you'd eat a left to the chin. Unless the person is unskilled. 

I get that people think eye gauging is associated with dirty fighting which allows you to overcome physical deficiency but it ineffective in a fight.


----------



## Extasee (Mar 6, 2011)

My dad was pretty tall in his prime. Tall and more often then not drunk. He'd probably stomp my skinny white ass.


----------



## Sengoku (Mar 6, 2011)

Even though I'm physically bigger than my dad, he was just an animal back in the days. He and his friends would fight at school against other rivals (just think of the cliche Japanese school fights, etc...)

I bench well above 400+lbs, been in athletics mostly my middle and high school years, did some martial arts training when I was younger, and still i will not win. loooooooooool.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 6, 2011)

I never lose.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2011)

"MY DAD'S STRONGER THAN YOUR DAD."

Anyway, I'm 14, and he'd be in his 20's... yeah, I win.

We're bloodlusted.

I take his twelve gauge and waste his butt.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'm 20 and I don't have a lot of fight experience, my dad was a pro soccer player and regularly brawled, fist first talk later kind of guy (before), plus he was serving in the army, so I'm fairly certain he would fuck my shit up.


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 6, 2011)

Give me a few years to actually get to my prime first. 

All I really know about my dad is the stuff he's told me, and a lot of it just sounds like bragging. I guess if I took him at his word, he'd probably win; he apparently took karate lessons and participated in competitions/tournaments/whatever you want to call them when he was in college, whereas I took Tae Kwon Do when I was in elementary school and was pulled out after a few years because I spent more time doing knuckle push-ups as punishment for misbehaving than actually learning anything. My dad also did lots of back-breaking labor to earn his living when he was younger...so he was probably in better shape than me, too. And taller. 

However, I'm by far more clever/devious than he is/was. If we're not bloodlusted, I can see myself taking advantage of him psychologically and using underhanded tactics to win. Than again, I'd have the advantage when it comes to that kind of thing anyway, since I know everything he's told me and he wouldn't know anything about me at that point in time, since I wasn't born yet.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 6, 2011)

I could kick your dads ass.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, were are you all from? I feel really surprised because everyone's dads were military officers or stuff.. It's kinda odd, here in Mexico military service is some sort of obligatory but everyone gives a shit in the end...

About the match up, I've heard stories from my aunts an uncles that my dad used to be one of the most respected guys in his slump... Having street fights against "bad-guys" who bullied my uncles... I guess his prime would be arround 25 maybe... However he became more like a science man so I could take some advantage in his pacifism... Even if I'm 20 cm bigger than him I guess he would still stomp me effortesly


----------



## Sengoku (Mar 7, 2011)

I would like to see my dad and my grandpa go at it. Although the latter would probably win since my grandma always brags how athletic my grandpa was (dancing, fighting, swimming...).


----------



## iander (Mar 7, 2011)

My dad was never in the military (in fact was a pacifist draft dodger) and never did martial arts but he is incredibly fit and muscular.  He has a large height advantage (6'4'' vs my 5'8''), he is stronger (due to weight lifting), has more stamina, and more experience in fights (he lived in a rough neighborhood).  The only advantages I have are speed, agility, and coordination (hes always had bad hand eye coordination).

He will definitely win unless I got really lucky.


----------



## Genyosai (Mar 7, 2011)

This generation. And we wither away.


----------



## Cooler (Mar 7, 2011)

My Dad punishes me...

I havent even reached my Prime yet and if I were to take him on at his peak he'd destroy me, heck he'd destroy me now 5-10 years past his best.

I have a couple of inches of height on him but at his best he was benching three times my body weight on the Bench press through static contradiction and would have a 15 pounds or so on me weight wise. He learned Kung Fu as a youngster and taught me how to fight, while I've been in numerous brawls and am a pretty tough guy my Dad grew up in a rough neighbourhood so edge goes to my Dad there. I'm pretty confident I'm faster than him now but in his Prime he was probably just as quick.

Basically I regret the day I ever challenged him, he has 30 plus years of gym training under his belt and he snaps me like twig.


----------



## Densoro (Mar 7, 2011)

From what I've heard, my dad was some kinda street fighter. It started out like Fight Club, apparently, just a buncha guys smacking each other to the floor for the fun of it, but some of the guys he beat got butthurt and came at him with chains, knives and shit. It wasn't like all at once or anything, they'd just think they were being sneaky and end up neck-lifted against the wall, trying to bite his hand until he let go.

I fight for fun too, nowadays...but it's because I can't make a dent in half my friends in a serious fight. I've got a killer headlock that even my former high school wrestler friend couldn't get out of with his training, but if I tried that on my dad, he'd probably do something crazy like front-flip with me attached and land on top of me.

Dude was a beast o_o All the stories I've heard of him getting fucked up were after he was too drunk to stand.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Rene said:


> My dad was in the military and worked construction for most of his life.
> 
> Pretty sure he's gonna stomp me.


 Funny, my dad has the exact same history. He worked in roofing and construction and was in the military.

On top of that he trained in martial arts (Kenpo). 


Pretty sure he'd kick my ass.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Mar 7, 2011)

My Dad in his prime used to be a gangster that would terroize the village he grew up in, he never ever lost in a fight even when he was in his teens to much older men, or even if outnumbered. My Dad was also a professional athlete, who used to play Cricket (lol cricket), and quite a few other sports.

He claims that even if he was young, he'd be afraid to fight me, but I've only ever fought twice, even though I won, I still don't have the experience he does. Based on what he says I'd call it a draw, or at least lean it to his favor for being a seasoned fighter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Belly Ranks said:


> My Dad in his prime used to be a gangster that would terroize the village he grew up in, he never ever lost in a fight even when he was in his teens to much older men, or even if outnumbered. My Dad was also a professional athlete, who used to play *Cricket (lol cricket),* and quite a few other sports.
> 
> He claims that even if he was young, he'd be afraid to fight me, but I've only ever fought twice, even though I won, I still don't have the experience he does. Based on what he says I'd call it a draw.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 7, 2011)

I can kick your dads ass.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Mar 7, 2011)

I actually remember one time he got own'd, he went to jail and a guy MUCH more muscular than him was choking the crap outta him.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry bout that bro,tell your dad I said Sup.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Mar 7, 2011)

Strike never fails to amuse, as per usual.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 7, 2011)

lol @ this thread 

Everyone's dad is some sort of action hero


----------



## Genyosai (Mar 7, 2011)

Is there anyone with an effeminate vegetarian interior decorator for a father here?


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 7, 2011)

Genyosai said:


> Is there anyone with an effeminate vegetarian interior decorator for a father here?



Probably, but I doubt anyone would admit it.


----------



## billy3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> My dad was an amateur boxer in his younger days and apparently his reflexes were off the charts, as was his speed.
> 
> I train with him now every  so often and even now at his advanced age he is still a handful, and i study 4 different types of martial arts (teach one)
> 
> Back then he would stomp me i think, now i would stomp him



Sweet, my dad was an amateur boxer in his college days as well.  I've only made it as far as yellow belt in karate.

Now he's a senior, diabetic and arthritic, I'm lean and in ok shape and he still can (and does) kick my ass in arm wrestling, wrestling and any athletic activity that needs strength...  

In fact, it's the same with all my friends and their dads...  Apparently dads have some genetic battle aura that automatically turns their offspring into tadpoles in their prescense.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 8, 2011)

My dad was in the Navy and built

im not

id lose


----------



## Es (Mar 8, 2011)

My dad in his current state could kick my ass, I loose horribly


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 8, 2011)

This is a sad generation indeed.


----------



## Lord Raizen (Mar 8, 2011)

No doubt.

My dad's 52. He wasn't in the army like everyone else here apparently, but he's fit and has been a cop for 30 years. With special forces training, and a 3rd degree black belt he'd probably kick my ass even now. Let alone in his prime.

He just stopped working out like a year ago and it hasn't really affected him negatively much to my surprise.

In high school, I use to race him all the time. It was difficult to tie, if I managed that much. Usually I just lost, and Im in really good shape.

Lol, we really are a sad generation.


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 8, 2011)

My dad's a drunk, He drinks a few beers and precedes to beat my mom.

I solo by calling the police


----------



## Robert Haydn (Mar 8, 2011)

My dad has been like 10 years past his prime since I was born 20 years ago. I could easily beat him now but in his prime? No way. Not cause he's strong or anything, in fact I heard he was nothing special at all. Still, even average man strength is too much for my stringy arms to handle.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 8, 2011)

Lord Raizen said:


> No doubt.
> 
> My dad's 52. He wasn't in the army like everyone else here apparently, but he's fit and has been a cop for 30 years. With special forces training, and a 3rd degree black belt he'd probably kick my ass even now. Let alone in his prime.



There was a draft going on during Vietnam. Almost all the young men in the US where drafted into the war and required to serve for at least a year in the war. At the height of deployment the US had nearly a million soldiers in Vietnam fighting the war. Your dad being 52 means that the war was already over by the time he was old enough to be drafted. 

The US suffered around 60,000 deaths, and over 211,000 total casualties, not including nearly 2,500 are are still MIA.

Anyhow, some of us have fathers from a drug-riddled, grief stricken, generation with real blood on their hands. Most of those men wanted their kids to have it better than they did. So they ended up raising a generation of peace-loving, tree-hugging, brats who like playing video games and posting on online vs. forums too much to actually develop the skill critical to fighting that they had to put up with because they came of age during the middle of a major war.

Your father was young enough to miss that by a few years.


----------



## Goom (Mar 8, 2011)

I could kick his ass in his prime most likely.  I'm pretty sure my dad never did anything relating to exercise in his youth except playing cricket for his highschool.  He was most likely a nerd lol. I'm most likely stronger and had a better diet than he did.  

I'm also exposed to more forms of hand to hand combat than  he was exposed to.


----------



## Judas (Mar 8, 2011)

I like how 90% of the fathers described here are like the fucking Punisher.


My dad in his prime was more or less a street thug. I have a good chance depending on what I have on me.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 9, 2011)

^ lol the irony.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 9, 2011)

I could kick your dads ass


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 9, 2011)

Military...... NYC....... black..........enough said, I get fucking one-shotted


----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2011)

My father would smack me around silly with one hand.  Unless I had weapons I don't see myself taking him down.


----------



## Genyosai (Mar 9, 2011)

What did/do your dads look like, btw. I don't have any pictures of young dad, but now he looks like the result of Christopher Lee as Saruman taking steroids.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, my dad died before I was three. From what I know, I would likely beat him.


----------



## Densoro (Mar 9, 2011)

> What did/do your dads look like, btw.



Last time I saw my dad, almost ten years ago now, he looked a bit like this, but fatter (still muscley though) and with shorter, more combed-back hair.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 9, 2011)

Dad was in the Navy for 20+ years, and was buff. Not super musclebound, but to the point where he could kick my ass. Hell, even after he retired, he can still kick my ass.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Mar 9, 2011)

Last time I saw my Dad, he was still pretty built(and he's 53, surprised) despite not doing exercise anymore due to his ruined back and arthritis. When he was young, he was built. He could easily bench 200+ pounds.


----------



## Judas (Mar 9, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> I could kick your dads ass



Before or after you're pumped with lead.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Mar 9, 2011)

No weapons allowed, real men do fisticuffs.


----------



## Judas (Mar 9, 2011)

My dad wouldn't give a shit until _after_ a gaping hole filled with shotgun shells were inserted into his victims torso.




Fortunately, he changed his ways when he had me as a son.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 9, 2011)

AeroBlitz1316 said:


> Before or after you're pumped with lead.



Lol bullets, try a nuke instead, he'd have more luck


----------



## Judas (Mar 9, 2011)

Puh-lease.

All he'll need is a toothpick and vaseline. Game, Set, and Match.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 9, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> Well, my dad died before I was three.


haha shame


----------



## Kurou (Mar 9, 2011)

If he's planning on violating himself that is.


----------



## Judas (Mar 9, 2011)

Nah, he got his masters on hardknocks. You wish it would come to that though.


----------



## Judas (Mar 9, 2011)

You can't conquer a Ghetto Saiyan son


----------



## Kurou (Mar 9, 2011)

Ghetto saiyan my ass. He's probably as green as a namekian.


----------



## Judas (Mar 9, 2011)

Like you one to talk. Damn Akkuman.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 9, 2011)

The names Dante but close


----------



## Judas (Mar 9, 2011)

More like Agnus.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 9, 2011)

Someones not paying attention


----------



## Judas (Mar 9, 2011)

Someone's also in denial of their limits.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 9, 2011)

>Implying I have limits


----------



## Judas (Mar 9, 2011)

You've fucked too much of a mother's ass to recognize them.


----------



## Judas (Mar 9, 2011)

I know what you did to my mom.

Don't hide it.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 9, 2011)

It wasn't me I swear


----------



## Judas (Mar 9, 2011)

Repent sinner, it's Judgement Day


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 9, 2011)

Mio said:


> Everyone has Rambo as a father it seems



Nah, we are just a bunch of people who don't move around like our fathers and instead read Japanese comics and then debate their powers online.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 9, 2011)

My dad was a Marine, he'll kick my ass.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd kick my dad's ass, I think. Sure he did excersize and all, and I'm super lazy, but in the end he was a lanky math student with a super unfortunate hairdo and a bad 70's mustache. If nothing else I would win through sheer willpower because I refuse to lose to that 

He could outrun me and all with freak stamina (still can by the way) but I know I can do more push ups and sit ups than he could in his prime, so in a fight I'd likely win through superior strength and mass. We both had brothers growing up, so a comparable background of messing about/fighting.

I also kinda have to agree with the people who say dad's have this aura about them that make you weaker when you fight them. Probably has some evolutionary reason behind it, and it's kinda endearing that all the jaded and pessimistic people of the battledome think of their daddies as superheroes.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 9, 2011)

Well...my dad was a pot smoking hippie in his prime.

I could take him.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 9, 2011)

My dad played college football at USC, and he was pretty huge at the time

He's still in good shape, I would have trouble beating him now. If he was in his 20's I'd be on the floor within 5 seconds


----------



## Amari (Mar 10, 2011)

My dad used to be in the Navy back in the day.

He was skinny back then though.

In addition, I've been working out for 2 months, and have gained over 10 pounds of muscle during those 2 months of exercising.

However, due to my dad's military training, I believe his fighting abilities have improved during his time in the Navy.

My dad, unfortunately, wins this.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 10, 2011)

Perhaps the OP should set up a poll with the options "I beat my dad" and "my dad beats me."

Seems to be a decided advantage for option 2. Indeed, we are a kinda pathetic generation lol.


----------

